# Understanding simple circuits...fixed.



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

This example online seems to be a simplified version of what I have. Can't be that hard!


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Lots of corrosion/oxidation on those terminal connectors. Could be that you were not getting a good connection. May just need to hit them with some abrasive paper. 
If you connect a multimeter to the positive and negative that you were attempting to use, do you get a 12v reading?


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd suspect corrison and bad conections, see above for testing with a multimeter or even a 12v test lite... or a main/master on/off swicth.

Do the live wells and trim tabs work when you are testing the unit you are connecting, perhaps the main battery/source is off.

Your logic seems correct, but if that were my boat and I came across that wiring, I'd likely either re-do/replace the fuse block, clean and maybe replace all the connector's, if you replace use good marine rated connectors not auto connectors and just do it right.

Also go to the source and verify you are not going to overload the circuit by adding additional current drawing items to that fuse block.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

You hooked it up correctly, and by by-passing the fuse block and testing with a different battery, you've eliminated problems with the fish finder and fish finder wiring. Test the fuse block with a multimeter across the terminals you're using. If no voltage, check the fuse block for corrosion or loose connections. If 12+ volts is read, check the connectors at the wire ends leading to your fish finder. Don't get discouraged this kind of crap happens all the time with marine wiring.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

I think I've got it. When I submitted the photo, I realized how bad the corrosion was. But I think, when I tested the circuits last time, I must have done something incorrectly.

Point is, I cleaned the contacts, put a 3-A fuse in the block and got voltage, and I got my FF up and running. That was to easy!

(However, my voltage reading is 19.xx. tested there and right on the battery. Pretty sure I've got it on DC, a V w solid and dashed lines. Set on "20".)


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Tried it out on my '15 GMC Sierra battery and it reads 18.65 V or so.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

You have your positive lead of the multimeter on mili-amps.
Change the positive to the outer connector and try the voltage check again. Should read correctly


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Mike C said:


> You have your positive lead of the multimeter on mili-amps.
> Change the positive to the outer connector and try the voltage check again. Should read correctly


I think it’s in the right spot. I believe I’d blow the fuse in The multimeter if I did that.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I’m not familiar with your meter but did you try switching it to the 12V setting on the bottom of the dial?


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

I replaced the battery. Works fine now.


----------

